# low sugar yoghurts



## Irish Elaine (Dec 16, 2015)

Can someone please advise me on the best low sugar yoghurts and formage frais to buy?  Also what other low sugar snacks do people eat.  Thanks in advance


----------



## DaveB (Dec 16, 2015)

I buy Irish Yogurts no-added sugar fruit yogurts. For snacks it's got to be nuts.


----------



## Annette (Dec 16, 2015)

I go for the weightwatchers yoghurts-no/little 'sugar'(all under 10 carbs), low fat if youre watching that and,bonus,they taste good!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't. I out all yoghurts and snacks altogether last year.  Last year I had no Christmas pudding, cake or mince pie. (Not in the new year either.)


----------



## Irish Elaine (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks Dave I used to eat the Irish yoghurts and liked them.   Thanks Annette, I used to eat the weightwatchers formage frais with fruit at the bottom before I was diagnosed but they have a lot of sugar.  The weightwatchers yoghurts have gelatine in them which I can't eat.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 16, 2015)

I should have added, when I did have yogurts, got the Aldi ones.  Sorry.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2015)

I find it sometime down to personal preference, I don' t like the after taste of some yogurts so tend to stick to plain Greek yogurt with fresh fruit.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 17, 2015)

Be careful about the ones labelled 'no added sugar' - check the labels because they might still contain quite a lot of sugar! Natural yoghurt with berries and/or nuts is nice


----------



## Irish Elaine (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks all for your suggestions.  I also eat nuts.  I also bought dark chocolate today  to try.  The sugar content is quite low.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm getting some Brazi nuts this weekend. The ones in shells. Takes a lot longer to eat a couple when you have to get the little buggers out of the shells!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 18, 2015)

Oh, I was at a Shape Your.. group thing. (a group thing that's starter for people who've done Shape Your Weight).  A person their said that although nuts may be healthy, they've got lots of calories.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 18, 2015)

I still say you use more calories getting the nuts out of the shell than you eat!


----------



## Vicsetter (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't know why you would buy yogurt, make our own, it's free (once you get started).  I make 1ltr every week and have it each morning.  P.S. Don't know how you get low carb yogurt though, all that milk
Actually my Lakeland Electric Yogurt maker packed in this week and despite being 2.5yrs old Lakeland are couriering me a new one.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 18, 2015)

Lynn Davies said:


> I still say you use more calories getting the nuts out of the shell than you eat!


I forgot they suggested having them in their shells, instead of already shelled ones.  Said you eat less and actually feel as full.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 18, 2015)

I tend to have the Lidl Greek Yoghurt, to which I can add some (often frozen) berries, nuts or the like.  That way I know exactly what I'm eating and can create the variety I want at the time.

I rarely eat chocolate (never really have done), but sometimes, if my OH is having dessert I might have a few berries, with cream and shave a tiny bit of 85% cocoa solids chocolate over the top.  Somehow, that just adds a little (probably imaginary) luxury to it.  Using a small, fine spice grater, there are a lot of "sprinkles" from one square of chocolate.


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 19, 2015)

I generally have Alpro Simply Plain yogurt, which is soya based, and I find goes well with soft fruit. I also used to get Tesco's Greek style yogurt, but it has a fair bit more carbs and sugar than Alpro.

For snacks I have nuts, or some dark chocolate (at least 70% upwards). It took some getting used to, but now I like it. I also buy Babybels, which are handy to snack on too.


----------



## Irish Elaine (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice.   I bought greek 0% yoghurt this week and added berries.  I have also been snacking on nuts and eaten 85% dark chocolate. kept off cakes and biscuits


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 28, 2015)

I was going to suggest Greek yoghurt with fresh fruit, but was beaten to it   If you fancy something more dessert like then I make a sort of cheatcake, strain Greek yoghurt until thick (through muslin squares) or if using no fat it's usually already thick enough.  Pop a crushed ginger oatcake ina ramekin, spoon on the Greek yoghurt and top with some fresh fruit.  Tiny splash of coulis or raspberry sauce and you have something that really does taste like cheesecake.  Strained yoghurt can also be used as soft cheese so I tend to strain a litre of yoghurt (I make it) and add Chive and garlic to some to make a roulade, keep some aside for cheatscake and salad dressing.  The cheatscake is pretty low carb but obviously depends on what type of fruit you put on and which type of biscuit, ginger oatcakes are low sugar anyway, and slow release but it works well with the chocolate chip oat biscuit, especially if you use fresh cherries and a few flakes of dark chocolate on top.  Right I'll stop witht the yoghurt now I'm starting to crave yoghurt . Except straining yoghurt takes a while, you want pretty much all moisture out of it, did I mention I make coconut frosting from strained yoghurt....obsessed no, not a bit!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 28, 2015)

Do you mean low carb yoghurt ?


----------



## Irish Elaine (Dec 28, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> I was going to suggest Greek yoghurt with fresh fruit, but was beaten to it   If you fancy something more dessert like then I make a sort of cheatcake, strain Greek yoghurt until thick (through muslin squares) or if using no fat it's usually already thick enough.  Pop a crushed ginger oatcake ina ramekin, spoon on the Greek yoghurt and top with some fresh fruit.  Tiny splash of coulis or raspberry sauce and you have something that really does taste like cheesecake.  Strained yoghurt can also be used as soft cheese so I tend to strain a litre of yoghurt (I make it) and add Chive and garlic to some to make a roulade, keep some aside for cheatscake and salad dressing.  The cheatscake is pretty low carb but obviously depends on what type of fruit you put on and which type of biscuit, ginger oatcakes are low sugar anyway, and slow release but it works well with the chocolate chip oat biscuit, especially if you use fresh cherries and a few flakes of dark chocolate on top.  Right I'll stop witht the yoghurt now I'm starting to crave yoghurt . Except straining yoghurt takes a while, you want pretty much all moisture out of it, did I mention I make coconut frosting from strained yoghurt....obsessed no, not a bit!


Thanks KookyCat I think I will try your cheatcake recipe.  I love ginger.  Thanks a lot


----------

